# Caledonia, MI - 2010 Chevy 3500HD LT



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

2010 Chevy 3500HD LT

-Flatbed
-6.0 Gas
-58,000 Miles 
-Automatic
-Fully loaded
-Factory Remote Start
-Bluetooth 
-Fisher vee on front
-SwingWing on rear
-Hondabox Hydraulic system for plows
-White
Pictures without plows are ACTUAL truck.
Pictures with plows are SIMILAR to ACTUAL plow setup.

Will NOT Separate. No Trades.

$31,500.00 or your BEST offer.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

$31,500.00 or your BEST offer.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

NOW $30,000.00 or your BEST offer.​


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

NOW $30,000.00 or your BEST offer.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*$26,500.00 or your BEST offer.*​


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Happy New Year!!!

*$25,500.00*​


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

$22,500.00​


----------

